# Cars I Wished I had Never Sold



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Times are really tough for me now. I am not selling a single car. The last time things Got tough I got rid of these plus another 75+ cars, chassis', wheels, and parts. If you have a pic of a car you sold and now regret, post up. These are a few of mine. You don't have to explain why you did but the pictures are always welcome.










Quad-arm xcelerators






















































NONMAG WITH SILVER BRUSHES AND SUPER II MAGS


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hadaslot,
Are you up by Columbia? I'm over by Hannibal, MO.
--fordcowboy


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Boonville. These are the ones I got rid of like a dumbaZZ. Thanks for the reply MO BRO. It has been over two years ago and I still regret it.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*cars wished I never sold*

i wished i had them. this is the best board i found on the net. i have been here for almost 10 years.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Hence the name. Hadaslot. I used to be InDaGrOoVe, but now I Just am Hadaslot. Iv'e got a few but nothing like what I would like to have or had. Holding my head high and moving forward and going to get them all back! David


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

InDaGrOoVe gave me a slot car as a prize for identifying a mystery part on another forum. He shared a red white and blue AMC Javelin. I always like a car with a story. The mystery part was the wheels, tires and flints from a sparkin hot rods set.

Thanks again,
Old Blue.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

i sold 80% of my collection a few years back and the cars i sold that where in my collection,i didnt care for to much.dont get me wrong,there where allot of rare hard cars and it was a nice collection but allot of the rare and most desired cars that i like/love about tyco stayed with me and they are still here with me and yes,im broke!

there was only a few cars i would like to have back that went with the collection...#67 wall racer 79 vette,red iso grifo,purple vw drag bug,butter scotch bug,crome 917 solid black 4 on the hood,us-1 stomper blazer and thats about it.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I regret getting rid of only two. One was the Aurora Xlerator Willys body (yellow w/green flames and a number 4 on the roof) and the other was the G+ Foyt Coyote Gilmore body. Anything else I may have gotten rid of...I can't remember them.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If I had to choose, I guess my original Aurora Charger and Mach1 I dumped a few years back because I had an offer I couldn't refuse. Heck, I had the cars long enough, let me let someone else enjoy the.  

Plus the $ was nice. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I traded away my white/blue flamed willys, and red/yellow flamed willys to a total dirtbag who gave me 2 "aurora employee" cars, later I found out they were chrome stripped cars........Bruce from Tamaqua,Pa. has never returned any of my calls since then.

I did get another red willys, but I just can't come to spending $150.00+ on the white one, when it shows up, which is rare.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

sethndaddy said:


> I traded away my white/blue flamed willys, and red/yellow flamed willys to a total dirtbag who gave me 2 "aurora employee" cars, later I found out they were chrome stripped cars........Bruce from Tamaqua,Pa. has never returned any of my calls since then.
> 
> I did get another red willys, but I just can't come to spending $150.00+ on the white one, when it shows up, which is rare.


bum deal man...sorry to hear it.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i have 3...

1. Medium Blue Aurora Mach 1, given to me by my uncle when I was a little kid. years later, in middle school and high school, I ran A/FX and M/T and eventually magnum 440s on my basement track, and at the time, the couple Tjets I had were just "them little things that never ran right." sold the Mach 1 to a guy at a hobby shop where I was racing 1/32 Womps... ouch.

2. when I got back into the hobby, I found a few Vibes/Tjets at a yard sale. sold this Vibe Corvette in white with tan top at a show. got a pretty good price for it, but sometimes I wish I kept it.










3. bought a decent size collection a few years ago. had a red, a white, and a blue GTO, all nice. i let someone talk me into trading them the white one for a yellow Camaro, a Mustang convertible with issues, a turquoise Ferrari GT250, an Atlas Avanti, and a Lionel or Marx Corvette. seemed like a great deal at the time, and I figured I had an almost identical white JL GTO to fill its space on display, but in retrospect...

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I had a turquoise T-Jet Chevy El Camino I traded to a friend when I was a kid.
I Later replaced it with a 3R equivelant.:woohoo:


Neal:dude:


----------



## StanTheMan (Sep 25, 2001)

*Team Losi JRX2 and a Kyosho Ultima Pro*

My favorite was my Kyosho Ultima Pro . It was my 1st hobby car. I had a-lot of Fun Times Racing it on Off-road and Dirt oval. Man thse were the days . No worries and lived for the next race. When the Jrx2 hit that was a awsome offroad car For the day Lightseed motors Tekin Speedos and KoPropo EX5 . I wonder what happen to Lightspeed his stuff was 1st rate.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

When joining the airforce back in '93 I needed some cash and my grand ole collection of 130 cars or so was sold for less than $5/car. Yeah I was sick after I found out that the G+ Candy Tyrell is a rare car. I had some others as well but outside of maybe 2 of those cars I have managed to get them all back. Took me several years but no big deal. I got them. I'll get one of those candy' sooner or later. That was always one of my alltime favorites.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Xence - We might end up banging heads together one day for a Tyrrell. Ha! I never had one but would like to add one to my collection. I keep track of winning bids on the bay to get a feel for what they sell for.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Ligier - sure ... good luck my friend. I'm not overly concerned about it right now. I want one but I can wait. I waited this long so if you beat me out in an auction that would be fun. At least I would lose out to a fellow board member. lol 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Same feelings here. Just for info, I started keeping track sometime last November or so and 5 loose cars in good shape sold for between $33 and $53. Two in boxes went for $101 and the other for $159.


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

wow ... that's a lot of mula. boxed, unboxed ... whatever. That never made a real big deal to me. Thanks for the info though, that's something I'll be keeping in mind when looking for one of these.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I'm in this boat too. I had 5 Super IIs at one time. And both A/FX Dated Chassis. All gone now. I wished I kept the Chassis and 2 of the Super IIs. 

Plus there are other cars I've sold over the years. But as time goes, you get over it.

I went to Bob's Hobby Shop a couple of weeks ago and got $60.00 in trade for the following, Tuff Ones Dino Ferrari, Blue GTO 250 Flamethrower, Limegreen Sand Van Flamethrower, Can't remember the 4th T-Jet, and 4 JL Slot Cars still in the clam shell. I know, I let them go for a song. But the HO Scale passenger cars for the railroad hobby I'm into would have run me $90.00. I got what I wanted, no regrets here. 

A few years ago, Bob sold me a T-Jet Pit Case with 7 T-Jets and some parts. Recouped my money and then some. 

I learned one thing with this hobby, and this is my situation. When I was buying cars and collecting at a constant pace, and the day came I needed some extra cash. I realized, I was buying too much and not saving enough. 
I'm staying out of that situation. Most of the cars I regretted selling I no longer regret. I learned a lesson here.

It's a great Hobby, I'm having fun with it. I plan on keeping it that way. Randy.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

fordcowboy said:


> Hadaslot,
> Are you up by Columbia? I'm over by Hannibal, MO.
> --fordcowboy


ford cowboy i am from quincy il i get back up that way 2 -3 times a year do you do any racing i that area in will be there the 1st week in june for sure may be before i am in charleston sc now but i spent the last 25 years in kc racing with them boys
kevin


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

No we don't have anything serious around here. Just friends & me in my building. I'll email or send PM later.
Thanks,
fordcowboy


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Had a dark blue el camino t-jet. sold it cheap and later found them going for 500+


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I wish I never sold my '82 Honda Accord.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

*I meant slot cars.*

I have another list of those. Think slot cars like these I wished I had never sold. Like these. Bummer











and these, DIFFERENT SHOT


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I also sold a lot of chssis' that would have fit over 60% correctly also. OUCH See what I am saying. Wish it didn't happen.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

To think about it now. it got sent back and I refunded buyer and I gave it all to a cool slot car friend from AZ.


----------



## coolstuff (Sep 10, 2008)

Really strange - everybody says how bad everything is, yet I get outbid on EVERYTHING I try and buy on ebay by like $50-75 bucks and I am ALREADY bidding about 33% over what I think is fair market value...


Some of these are runners from foreign countries even, not collector examples from well known US sources -

Go figure....


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

I sold these two recently and now wish I had kept them, even though they brought good money.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Love that Marx Tanker.. I would have paid good money for it.

and Hada... I remember that Blue Bel Air... a Hada classic!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry I didn't think about you Jim but I sent those all to (TJet man) coming close to a year ago. We were in very close contact at the time. I was very dpressed about the auction and my finances and just sent them to him. Another lot I sold on steal-bay for 300 is what you might have been bothered by as well as Myself. I am still trying to get over it. Had to do it. Ask Tjet man if he has any bodies to donate and tell him I would love for you to get it. Then show me how you fixed it up. You know who I am talking about at the tjetsonthemove site I have been with you on. My passwords always get screwed up cant always get on


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

No Worries... I'm glad Mac got them.
He's a righteous fellow slotter.

besides, I have too many cars as it is and I'llbe thinning out my collection soon too


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Cars I wish had never been STOLEN*

4 of my favorite cars came in a set I received for Christmas 1973. These were AFX Super Traction (weight not magnets a Sears exclusive):

Porsche 510k #6
Porsche 510k #7
Mclaren #54
Shadow #101

All had little Super Traction decals afixed and I had taken great care of these cars. Regretfully, they were stolen.

We had set up a large 4 lane track in my attic. One day, 2 of my friends dropped by and we raced. After they left, these cars plus a couple others were gone. These "friends" were really not into racing and I soon learned that they had pocketed the cars out of spite. I never got them back as the heist was naturally denied. 

Fast forward to adulthood. Before Ebay came along I just assumed that finding these cars and replacing them was futile. But as we know, Ebay has allowed the replacement of many great things lost to time.

Ironically the two guys never amounted to much. One hung himself at the young age of 28 and the other is a career criminal currently locked away. So, watch your things especially around your young 'un's friends.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## f1nutz (Mar 26, 2007)

These stories are a little depressing but here's one for you. This is like therapy.

When I first got back into slots in the early 90's my mom of all people found an afx set with a bunch of cars at a church sale. She knew I would be interested but wasn't sure if I would be ok with the price $50. I said it was ok don't worry $50 probably was an ok deal. When I got the stuff from her there were 2 pristine rebel chargers as well as about a dozen other cars. At the time I really had no idea of values for these things so I thought that was pretty good and I wanted the cars to race anyway since I was just getting back into it. 
Anyway I had a "friend" who I had met who knew more about them so he came over to check it out. I couldn't believe the stuff he was offering me for the Chargers and I said I was willing to trade 1 but wanted to keep 1 of them for myself. Anyway long story short he was veeery persistant and ended up trading me a couple of Belaires one in the cube and a few other things maybe $100 worth of stuff for the pair of Chargers.

Years later he is now sold out of the hobby altogether and though I regret doing that deal I didn't pay a lot for them so I figure it balanced out.

Several years later a good friend of mine told me that he had the rebel set from when he was a kid. He brought it over to show me and I didn't have the heart to rip him off so I told him what it was worth and if he wanted to sell it to put it on ebay if he wanted to get the most out of it because though I wanted it I wasn't going to rip him off nor was I prepared to pay the bucks he should get for it.

I still have not found another Charger to replace the ones I had though I've found several crushed broken ones over the years and I refuse to pay the market value for one, I just can't justify it. Sooner or later I'm hoping I'll have the good fortune to find one at a reasonable price and hopefully won't feel too guilty buying it for $20 or so. ;^)


----------

